# Pup doesn't like Orijen??



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Same. Now on wellness core, and same problem. I posted a thread about this last night how my dog only ate well when I fed her Beneful!!! Someone suggested Natures Variety Instinct... I'm going to try that next as it seems a little different as its freeze dried raw coated. 

I'm sick of mixing kibble w yogurt or canned only to take a few bites... I want my puppy to heartily eat her kibble!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

iuhippiechick,

It is like a kid being offered whole grain organic bread... The white stuff is so mch "SOFTER". Pup will getused to new food. It is good stuff, although a bit rich for some stomachs. We feed a combo with raw meat and vegs.... Pup will eat when they get hungry. Pup will not starve....

Paragon


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy LOVED her Orijen 6 fish!! She was picking at the previous kibble, but really tore into the Orijen... I don't remember the reasons, but the woman at the Gourmet Doggie Diner had us switch to the Fromm Salmon Tunalini and she really liked that too! Most recently, we're delving into raw feeding... she likes that the BEST of all! Hopefully I'll be able to keep it up - it's been hard to find a source for raw dog food in North Dakota - have been having to stock up in Minnesota and store it in my freezers. You'd think ND would be agricultural enough to have a supply of good quality, human grade meat, but I haven't found it yet! If I wasn't planning to feed raw long-term, I'd have no problem going back to Orijen or Fromm.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Remember that the serving size for orijen is much smaller than other kibbles. Where my baby eats 3-4 cups of regular kibble, the serving size for orijen is only 2 cups. So, if you baby is small, the amount eaten may be sufficient.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

My poodles had problems with Orijen being too rich for them. They had the worst gas ever from it!

Have you tried Fromm??


----------

